# 40-hour work week



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

So I just started my internship, which is basically a 40-hour work week at the office drawing with AutoCAD. And I've done so before, in 2017-2018 for half a year at the same position, but I personally hate the working times. It's from 08:00 till 05:00, and I just am exhausted after work and got even little time for anything I want to do myself. 

Am I the only one or am I just complaining a lot?


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

EarthDominator said:


> So I just started my internship, which is basically a 40-hour work week at the office drawing with AutoCAD. And I've done so before, in 2017-2018 for half a year at the same position, but I personally hate the working times. It's from 08:00 till 05:00, and I just am exhausted after work and got even little time for anything I want to do myself.
> 
> Am I the only one or am I just complaining a lot?


You are 19 everything just starts for you and you have a job. Fantastic news. On and upwards to a fulfilling life. So yes you are just complaining.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working 40hrs a week is rough no doubt. I have to take a day off at least once a month.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> You are 19 everything just starts for you and you have a job. Fantastic news. On and upwards to a fulfilling life. So yes you are just complaining.


I also have to deal with a troublesome home situation plus the fact I'm still severely depressed, plus got moderate social anxiety even with my co-workers.



Kevin001 said:


> Working 40hrs a week is rough no doubt. I have to take a day off at least once a month.


Wish I had that choice, although I'm having 2 weeks off to visit someone so that's something.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Moderate anxiety is workable
troublesome home is only a short term problem because you have a job so you can soon live on your own
depression is problem but it might be gone once you live your own life


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> Moderate anxiety is workable
> troublesome home is only a short term problem because you have a job so you can soon live on your own
> depression is problem but it might be gone once you live your own life


The anxiety is workable yes, I'm working on it as well but that's the easiest part for now. And the less-worrying one as well. And it's not, I don't blame you for anything but it is a very long story, thanks to my home situation I got depression in the first place. I just don't feel like working 8 hours a day, after 6 hours my concentration falls off real fast, though before that part I work quite well.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Well in that case you probably should look out for another job. But I'd at least try it for a couple of months, it'll possibly all work out after some time. nothing ever is easy.
C'mon man you're 19 all I can say is you don't want to end up like me when you're my age.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> Well in that case you probably should look out for another job. But I'd at least try it for a couple of months, it'll possibly all work out after some time. nothing ever is easy.
> C'mon man you're 19 all I can say is you don't want to end up like me when you're my age.


It's not about the job itself, I love my work. I just dislike, almost hate, the 8 hour working day. Like I said, I had another internship having the same times, and after 3-4months I still disliked the working time. Not the work itself, just the time.

But like you said yourself, I'm only complaining. I wish I could be normal like most people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

EarthDominator said:


> It's not about the job itself, I love my work. I just dislike, almost hate, the 8 hour working day. Like I said, I had another internship having the same times, and after 3-4months I still disliked the working time. Not the work itself, just the time.
> 
> But like you said yourself, I'm only complaining. I wish I could be normal like most people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are normal it's just that your brain makes you believe you're not normal.
It's like muscles, some have highly developed muscles others don't. What is normal anyway...
Since you found yourself a job you are definitely more normal than you would think.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> You are normal it's just that your brain makes you believe you're not normal.
> It's like muscles, some have highly developed muscles others don't. What is normal anyway...
> Since you found yourself a job you are definitely more normal than you would think.


I doubt it, normal people are good at atleast something, like cycling or drawing. I'm not good at anything, I'm either average or below average all things I do, there is nothing I excel at.

It's only an internship, and for the position I am studying for there are more than enough unfilled jobs. So I'm not that special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Erm, I worked for 13h every day during the time I had no electricity (Almost 4 months). Pretty much just worked 13h, went home to shower, sleep and then back to work. So yeah, you're kinda complaining from my perspective. These days I mainly work 8h/day, but we also work Saturdays. In fact, last Saturday I've worked double shift because something needed to be done fast before the next week came, so 16h, but it's also physical work, it's constant moving/standing, so it's extra exhausting compared to a desk job.

I just play some games when I come home, but I'll be changing that to studying soon. Just need that little motivation spark to get me started again.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Erm, I worked for 13h every day during the time I had no electricity (Almost 4 months). Pretty much just worked 13h, went home to shower, sleep and then back to work. So yeah, you're kinda complaining from my perspective. These days I mainly work 8h/day, but we also work Saturdays. In fact, last Saturday I've worked double shift because something needed to be done fast before the next week came, so 16h, but it's also physical work, it's constant moving/standing, so it's extra exhausting compared to a desk job.
> 
> I just play some games when I come home, but I'll be changing that to studying soon. Just need that little motivation spark to get me started again.


Sorry, I didn't meant to insult or annoy you in any way. For me it's just too much, but I'm just complaining like you said. Though I don't have any motivation to keep me going, for when I get home I can never relax thanks to my brother and mother.

But again, sorry for complaining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Um, not annoyed or insulted, don't worry. xD

8h/day is pretty standard everywhere, though. Even if you're your own boss, you will choose to work that much, or even longer if it's needed. Even streamers go for 8h streams usually. It may seem like it's more fun and stuff than normal jobs, but it's a job for them and they take it seriously (Well, successful ones anyway).


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Um, not annoyed or insulted, don't worry. xD
> 
> 8h/day is pretty standard everywhere, though. Even if you're your own boss, you will choose to work that much, or even longer if it's needed. Even streamers go for 8h streams usually. It may seem like it's more fun and stuff than normal jobs, but it's a job for them and they take it seriously (Well, successful ones anyway).


Well if you are you can just tell me.

I know, it is here too. I don't dislike the job, not at all I love it. But I just dislike the working times, it feels like I live to work honestly. I'm always dedicated to my work, and my supervisors notice that during my internships. I even have 3 offers from various companies who want to have me when I finished my study. It's litterally only the 8 hours, it mentally drains me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

For me it's not so much that it's draining, it's just that I would prefer if I had more hours in a day to do stuff that want to do. 

But I do start very early - 6 AM. I get up at 5 AM to get ready and get to work, and I'm out at 2 PM. I'm usually home at around 2:30 PM. 

I would definitely hate a 9 to 5 job. It's like you waste the morning, and you waste the afternoon at work. Love my early work hours and getting out sooner, and I'll love it even more once summer comes along. C:

Pay is also very low here. Like, I can pay the bills, buy food and that's pretty much it. Like, I can't buy clothes and other stuff right now, because my bills are too high during the winter. My mom's also with me, so I have to buy some food for her too. She has no income, and has dementia.

It's a struggle, man.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

What kind of job do you have skygrinder?

I'd personally prefer a physical job because the day moves on faster and you're less likely to trigger some SA situations.
I remember your thread when you were without power. It's incredible that these things still happen in "developed" countries. You've got some balls of steel!

Earthdominator I'm afraid that's life. You work to make your employer richer while you have to be happy with what he offers you. Now imagine having kids to support as well... I can guarantee you almost everybody else on earth is in the same boat as you are. Free time is an illusion.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

@Tomorrowisalongtime
It's a factory that makes toilet paper, tissues...etc.

I started off just packing the stuff, but now I'm working on the machine that makes the toilet paper rolls and then cuts them to be packed. I also have to maintain it, it's not exactly in the best condition, aaaand there's multiple things that I have to adjust, that are on the other sides of the machine. So I have to either circle around or jump over the track that gets the rolls to the cutter. (I usually jump over)

It's also all very new to me, and it really gets my anxiety going at times, but since I started working, I've decided to just fight the anxiety, instead of letting it own me. When they approached me to start working on a machine, I knew it would be a lot more responsibility, meaning more anxiety for me, but I jut straight up accepted it. Got a raise immediately that month, and I'm hoping I'll be getting another one soon, since I know how to work on 3 different machines right now.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Sounds like something I could see myself doing really. It looks like an independent job.
I'm kind of hoping that one day these companies hire me that offer jobs to handicapped people or people with a low IQ. I don't belong with either of them in theory but that's really the only solution I see. I should be able to sell myself to those employers because I'm unemployed my entire life, so I do have some problems.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

@Tomorrowisalongtime @Skygrinder

To both of you I'm sorry for complaining, a lot of people (Skygrinder included in this case) got it a lot worse than me, so I don't have the right to complain in the first place.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I worked six days/50 hours a week for over 20 years. A few years ago they stopped working Saturdays so I'm down to 45 hours in a normal week. I miss the extra money but its nice having Saturdays off too. I don't mind my hours at all.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I do 37.5 a week. Thats more than enough. Luckily also its only 30 min commute so i don't lose too much leasure time.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Did 16h today again. They needed something done, and the person that could do it in the afternoon shift got sick, so they asked me, and I stayed. Hopefully they will acknowledge my efforts and give me another raise soon. ;p


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

EarthDominator said:


> @*Tomorrowisalongtime*
> @*Skygrinder*
> 
> To both of you I'm sorry for complaining, a lot of people (Skygrinder included in this case) got it a lot worse than me, so I don't have the right to complain in the first place.


I think you do. 40 hours per week of someone's life is a lot to ask of them.

I worked in a place where 40 hours was a standard working week. People complained about it for ages, and it got lowered to 37.5 hours. I'm currently working a 30 hour week, and it feels like too much, so I'll cut it down to 20 or so in a few months.

What I am trying to illustrate is that although, yes, someone who works 50/60/70 hours per week is in a worse position than you, it doesn't mean that you have no right to complain. It starts with complaining. If we don't complain, it will never get better. For every person who is tired, worn out, fed up with life and has no energy to invest in relationships or interests, there is a nice stream of cash that flows into the pocket of someone who lives off other people's sweat and blood. /rant over/


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

rabidfoxes said:


> I think you do. 40 hours per week of someone's life is a lot to ask of them.
> 
> I worked in a place where 40 hours was a standard working week. People complained about it for ages, and it got lowered to 37.5 hours. I'm currently working a 30 hour week, and it feels like too much, so I'll cut it down to 20 or so in a few months.
> 
> What I am trying to illustrate is that although, yes, someone who works 50/60/70 hours per week is in a worse position than you, it doesn't mean that you have no right to complain. It starts with complaining. If we don't complain, it will never get better. For every person who is tired, worn out, fed up with life and has no energy to invest in relationships or interests, there is a nice stream of cash that flows into the pocket of someone who lives off other people's sweat and blood. /rant over/


I mean, like I said before the work is great but 8 hours is just too long in my opinion. And, I don't want to say I got it more difficult, but I also have depression to deal with which is at a very bad state right now. I rather have 6 hours a day, or 4 days a week and then 8 hours a day.

I know, but I don't want to be say anything wrong that makes the other person feel like their actions and efforts are in vain. On the other hand, I always say things wrong so I'm careful with my choice of words.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Working 40hrs a week is rough no doubt. I have to take a day off at least once a month.


I do this as well. Do you do it from stress or just tiredness? Do you get sick days? have you ever been in trouble for taking so much time off?
I always feel guilty and more stressed when i take time off yet I also feel I need it or I will burn out. I worry that coworkers or bosses may complain about me behind my back or that I will eventually be fired.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

misanthrope2 said:


> I do this as well. Do you do it from stress or just tiredness? Do you get sick days? have you ever been in trouble for taking so much time off?
> I always feel guilty and more stressed when i take time off yet I also feel I need it or I will burn out. I worry that coworkers or bosses may complain about me behind my back or that I will eventually be fired.


We get a little PTO every check so I take a day off every time I get up to 8hrs. I have SA so a break away from tons of people is nice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EarthDominator said:


> So I just started my internship, which is basically a 40-hour work week at the office drawing with AutoCAD. And I've done so before, in 2017-2018 for half a year at the same position, but I personally hate the working times. It's from 08:00 till 05:00, and I just am exhausted after work and got even little time for anything I want to do myself.
> 
> Am I the only one or am I just complaining a lot?


I work 45-50 hours a week on a CAD product :lol. I am actually in the office for parts of three days a week and work form home the rest of it.

On days I work from home, I often work 10-11 hours and don't leave the house until very late.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

andy0128 said:


> I do 37.5 a week. *Thats more than enough. *Luckily also its only 30 min commute so i don't lose too much leasure time.





rabidfoxes said:


> I think you do. *40 hours per week of someone's life is a lot to ask of them.*
> 
> I worked in a place where 40 hours was a standard working week. People complained about it for ages, and it got lowered to 37.5 hours. I'm currently working a 30 hour week, and it feels like too much, so I'll cut it down to 20 or so in a few months.
> 
> What I am trying to illustrate is that although, yes, someone who works 50/60/70 hours per week is in a worse position than you, it doesn't mean that you have no right to complain. It starts with complaining. If we don't complain, it will never get better. For every person who is tired, worn out, fed up with life and has no energy to invest in relationships or interests, there is a nice stream of cash that flows into the pocket of someone who lives off other people's sweat and blood. /rant over/


Agreed. I'm full-time but don't work particularly long hours (at work from 7-3 every day) and I'm still exhausted at the end of the day. Once I get home, do chores, and prep for the next day, I'm done.

I can't imagine how people with families manage it. Just taking care of my cat and my own needs wears me out most days.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I regret making this thread, I am only complaining and make myself look like an idiot and a child. I'm sorry for annoying people or making them feel I am worse off than they are. Especially towards @Skygrinder and @millenniumman75.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

That seems to be the case every time I start a routine too. Maybe your stamina is low and it needs to be trained. Just like exercising, you need to take it one step at a time and build up to higher stamina.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@EarthDominator, don't be so hard on yourself. I have major depression, the kind where on my days off I still sleep in and am generally not very buoyant and sluggish. 40 hours is a lot, especially if you have to stay in one place for all those eight hours like a desk job. To me, it's more like 9 and a half hours actually if you put in work time (8) plus half hour lunch unpaid, plus an hour waking up and maybe more getting home. That said, if you can find flexible hours or even part time,that'd be great. I'm thinking about part time myself. Working in doses is a lot more effective for me personally. Unless it's something I absolutely love doing which I've yet to find. It can hard. sometimes I zone out and at home when "relaxing" I'm still pretty wound up.. outlets, man. Outlets. Anyway, don't sweat, we're all running the rat race.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EarthDominator said:


> I regret making this thread, I am only complaining and make myself look like an idiot and a child. I'm sorry for annoying people or making them feel I am worse off than they are. Especially towards @*Skygrinder* and @*millenniumman75*.





coeur_brise said:


> @*EarthDominator*, don't be so hard on yourself. I have major depression, the kind where on my days off I still sleep in and am generally not very buoyant and sluggish. 40 hours is a lot, especially if you have to stay in one place for all those eight hours like a desk job. To me, it's more like 9 and a half hours actually if you put in work time (8) plus half hour lunch unpaid, plus an hour waking up and maybe more getting home. That said, if you can find flexible hours or even part time,that'd be great. I'm thinking about part time myself. Working in doses is a lot more effective for me personally. Unless it's something I absolutely love doing which I've yet to find. It can hard. sometimes I zone out and at home when "relaxing" I'm still pretty wound up.. outlets, man. Outlets. Anyway, don't sweat, we're all running the rat race.


Agreed - you are in a whole new realm and it can be intimidating, especially with SA and depression that cycles from it.

The stories I could tell....after being unemployed for two years due to a layoff and having had my life at that point seemingly falling apart in every direction along the two-year way. That all ended nearly 15 years ago now. I am so different now than I was then, that is for sure.

The road back to working was extremely difficult due to severe and almost undiagnosed SA at that point. It took two tests from doctors later on to officially rule out bipolar disorder, too......and the lithium trials I was taking that made my OCD explode. That was a frightdul time - something I hope you will never have to endure!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*set to 30 mimimum years ago*

Keep me busy!

NO holiday ever. No bank holiday! I'd strike! i want 24/7 life forever. night and weekend i did.

i want earn

i spend it... never / hardly ever

never any conception of work / 'wurq'

do? time? labour? UNNNDERStannndd!! KNOWWWWW More than anyone!
World of ineptitude!

600,000 salary OR voluntary!! i guarantee neither accepted? Pay me NOTHING: I like. i save all their expenses...


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

EarthDominator said:


> So I just started my internship, which is basically a 40-hour work week at the office drawing with AutoCAD. And I've done so before, in 2017-2018 for half a year at the same position, but I personally hate the working times. It's from 08:00 till 05:00, and I just am exhausted after work and got even little time for anything I want to do myself.
> 
> Am I the only one or am I just complaining a lot?


I was a draftsman a long time ago and used AutoCAD. It was extremely tiring. I would check the time every five minutes to see how long it was before I got to go home. Finally I quit and went back to college for a degree in computer science. Writing software can be tiring too, but not nearly as bad as drafting.

That's just me, though. Some people I worked with liked working with a CAD system. I have astigmatism in one eye, which could be why it was so tiring for me.

Or if you're an engineer, you won't be just drafting all day. You'll need to do engineering work and you'll have a draftsman doing the grunt work.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I work 40 hours a week doing data entry. It is easy, pointless busy work compared to other stuff I have done, but it is exhausting at the same time. It is montonous and non-thought provoking. I sit in a area by myself with little interaction with others. Morale is very low right now for many reasons...pay and benefits are terrible, turnover is high and there is little appreication from management (no bonuses, perks, employee appreication say, etc..). Needless to say, I come home drained almost everyday and find myself wanting to go to bed at like 6:00.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Working 40 hours a week can be a difficult change at first if I haven't been doing it for a while, but I get used to it eventually. I live alone, so I don't have home problems and that makes it easier to recover. Listening to music or podcasts while I work helps, too. Most people don't continuously work 8 hours a day, BTW, we just pretend to when our boss is watching. Most people take short unofficial breaks when they can get away with them.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

coeur_brise said:


> @EarthDominator, don't be so hard on yourself. I have major depression, the kind where on my days off I still sleep in and am generally not very buoyant and sluggish. 40 hours is a lot, especially if you have to stay in one place for all those eight hours like a desk job. To me, it's more like 9 and a half hours actually if you put in work time (8) plus half hour lunch unpaid, plus an hour waking up and maybe more getting home. That said, if you can find flexible hours or even part time,that'd be great. I'm thinking about part time myself. Working in doses is a lot more effective for me personally. Unless it's something I absolutely love doing which I've yet to find. It can hard. sometimes I zone out and at home when "relaxing" I'm still pretty wound up.. outlets, man. Outlets. Anyway, don't sweat, we're all running the rat race.


Someone has to be, if I don't correct myself no one will. I just wish I had more freetime at home, and adding the fact I have to live by how my mother wants me to live doesn't really help either. I like my work, I like what I do but the working time personally kills me. I wish normal working times would be from like 7-8 till 3-4 instead. Parttime pays way less than fulltime here where I live, so I don't really have that much of a choice for in the view of salary.

And I don't really know what you mean with "running the rat race", sorry.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I struggle most days to get out of bed for work. and I call in sick all waay to much. There has to be more to life than spending 40 hours a week doing meaningless work. I need a lot of down time because my job requires lots of interaction with others. So I feel like I never get to do any of the things I really want to. That in itself depresses me. I too feel that working 4 days a week or shorter shifts would increase my quality of life. I hope in a few years when I pay off some of my student debt I may be able to work a little less and enjoy life a little more.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best thing i ever did was chabge my start time to 6am so I finish 2 to 3 and have a lot of time each day to get things done.


----------

